# Pit of Dreams



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 6, 2015)

All proceeds benefit the Volunteer Fire Dept. held second Saturday every month.

Rockfish Valley Volunteer Fire and Rescue “Pit of Dreams” Mud Bog

Rockfish Valley Volunteer Fire and Rescue “Pit of Dreams” Mud Bog. Gates open 9AM. First truck in the mud 12 Noon. Ends 6PM. Fee. Food available for purchase. Family fun. No alcohol or pets allowed. 540-456-6465 or 434-361-1826.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 6, 2015)

My cousin who lives in Fluvanna County offers the following comment.

"The mud bog rallies are apparently designed to chlorinate the local gene pool.  They drink lots of booze (despite "no alcohol"), take lots of chances, sit in cars for hours on very hot days with windows open, end up filling lots of coffins.  One flipped last year, top down in the mud.  Guy drowned in mud before anyone could get him out.  Not an unusual occurrence.  I thoroughly encourage such activities."

Is the intent to give the volunteer fire department experience with rescuing individuals?


----------



## conarb (Jul 6, 2015)

Mark K said:
			
		

> Is the intent to give the volunteer fire department experience with rescuing individuals?


I read the other day that "volunteer firemen" is a massive lie meant to deceive the public, that they are actually paid, not as much as real firemen but they are paid.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 7, 2015)

conarb said:
			
		

> I read the other day that "volunteer firemen" is a massive lie meant to deceive the public, that they are actually paid, not as much as real firemen but they are paid.


Maybe in California, However - many and most volunteer (all volunteer) fire departments are unpaid professionals who take great pride in their communities.......


----------

